# 1999 Altima Timing Chain / interferance engine?



## shrike96 (Nov 13, 2005)

Is the engine in a 99 altima an interference engine? While driving the car it suddenly stopped running, upon inspection the lower timing chain is broken!

If this is an interefernce engine how much damage could possilby have been done? Would a compression / leak down test determine if any valves are bent? How tough of a job to replace the chain?

I realize this is very vague but I am looking for some answers to determine if I will go farthur on this car or not.

It is a 99 altima with 188,000 miles and has really been trouble free till this event happened.

Thanks


----------



## jaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm working on a 98 altima with the same symptoms. I think this is an interferance motor and with no timing chain you could have damage to the head. I've read that the chains are pretty strong and usually don't break. I've got both chains but lost one of the main crank guides which alows alot of play. I did a compression test and could only get 50-55 pressure across the board. It's a major procedure to replace the chains and will run anywhere from $160 to $250 for a chain kit. I'm still trying to figure out if this chain issue is my problem, but haven't had a whole lot of help.
Good luck.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It is an interferance engine. You can get it fixed, you'll just need to get new valves in the head and make sure that the pistons don't have and major damage to them.


----------



## fito (Feb 22, 2010)

good afternoon does anyone know about a website where i can find some diagrams on timing chain marks for a ka24de with single row timing chain?? i would apreciate your help i started replacing head,timing chain and cant find timing marks on the internet or manuals everything shows me double row chains


----------



## fito (Feb 22, 2010)

*timing chain marks on single row chain on a ka24de*

hello there i wanted to know if anyone out there could help me...i have a 98 altima and replaced valves timing chain and tensioners etc now my problem is cant find anything showing nme how to aling the marks on the cam sprokets everywhere ive looked i find double row chains which seem to have diferent marks on them does anyone know of a website i can see a diagram?? id really apreciate thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

fito said:


> good afternoon does anyone know about a website where i can find some diagrams on timing chain marks for a ka24de with single row timing chain?? i would apreciate your help i started replacing head,timing chain and cant find timing marks on the internet or manuals everything shows me double row chains


Check out the following web site:

http://jimwolftechnology.com/wolfpdf/CAM INSTALL INST FOR KA24DE.PDF


----------



## doubled (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Fito. I have the same engine in my altima. I've been trying to find how to time this forever. Just wanted to thank you and rogoman.


----------

